

Backer News: fresh crowdfunding projects - c2prods
http://backernews.com/

======
rickymetz2
Looks great, a few caveats though:

1\. When you get into triple digit upvotes your padding around the description
image breaks.

2\. The design takes up so much vertical space. On my 13in macbook only 3
items are visible. I think it's much more comfortable to skim at 75% of it's
current size.

3\. Ten items per page seems like a small number. Increasing the number of
items per page would be nice. Either that or have it lazy load on scroll.

~~~
R4ph
Thanks for the feedback! I'll look into that. Lazy loading should be coming
soon, as well as a more precise way of filtering (but still very
straightforward)

------
kunle
Interesting to watch HN get disaggregated; DesignerNews, GamerNews, Product
Hunt and now this.

~~~
mkaziz
Do people actually go to those? I find myself sticking to Hackernews 99% of
the time.

~~~
rickymetz2
I go to Product News and Designer News. I find that the conversations are more
focused there, whereas HN discussions can go any number of different ways.
That variety is very valuable, but sometimes I'd rather just read about start
strategy and positioning or the design of a site.

------
mmikeff
Nice idea, but more Crowdfunding sites please.

------
u124556
It would be interesting if it could provide news that kickstarter keeps
private just for backers.

------
dnautics
needs tilt and tilt/open!

